# Typical Faded Front Cap - What You Think Of This Repair?



## dkitt10 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey guys. Not new to outbacks. Have a 250urs right now that only had couple minor issues

But with 3 kids looking at trading into a 2013 312bh

I asked about the front cap and the dealer rock guarded it because it was fading

What do you guys think of the longevity of this repair instead of he vinyl or paint I see lotta guys do

Other then that it appears this trailer is like new condition


----------



## dkitt10 (Feb 1, 2017)

Pic attached


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

That is certainly an innovative repair. I would think that for what they paid to have they done, they were probably close to actually fixing it correctly. That being said, I guess a new owner wouldn't have to worry about any future paint chips. The only thing I might be concerned about would be how thick the material is and if would increase the amount of heat the brown cap already absorbs from the sun.


----------



## dkitt10 (Feb 1, 2017)

I was thinking that as well. I think it would create more heat with rock guard. But in unsure if that would be an issue for us. We live in northern Alberta. And typically a lot camping is low 20's Celsius. Approx 70 Fahrenheit.

Have you noticed your unit uncomfortable. In those temps. We usually run AC unit a lot


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I see a lot of people complain about the single AC unit on the 312's not keeping the units cool enough. I know that there are a ton of uncontrollable variables that can come into play here. However for us, when we ordered our unit from the factory, we specifically ordered it with the 15k AC unit rather then the 13.5k unit that comes standard. It's a mere $200 upgrade when done at the factory. We like to keep our front door open all the time. I simply installed some plexiglas over the screen to keep the cool air in / warm air out. We live near Chicago and have camped as far east as New York, south as Florida and west to Nevada. We have never spent an uncomfortable night in our unit.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I like the rock guard / Line X idea. Can color match to whatever color you like. Looks good.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I like the idea. I may consider it when mine begins to get worse. It would be interesting get a tongue weight before and immediately after the mod. If the product does come in white then it would be my choice. Good luck with your purchase.

Leigh


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Leedek said:


> I like the idea. I may consider it when mine begins to get worse. It would be interesting get a tongue weight before and immediately after the mod. If the product does come in white then it would be my choice. Good luck with your purchase.
> 
> Leigh


Check out LINE X. Tried to attach link but i couldn't get it to work. sorry


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

dkitt10 said:


> Hey guys. Not new to outbacks. Have a 250urs right now that only had couple minor issues
> 
> But with 3 kids looking at trading into a 2013 312bh
> 
> ...


Researched Linex and found that they have a product named Linex ultra, smoother than the bedliner application. How much did you pay for this.


----------



## dkitt10 (Feb 1, 2017)

Update

Went and picked up this unit today. Fantastic shape

For those interested. The dealer power polishes and multiple coats of clear to repair fade

This unit was rock guarded by previous owner. It is a line-x product and is actually color matched to the brown on bottom sides of trailer

Price unknown but dealer wants feedback on how it holds up, they may switch to this style


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

Just picked up my 310TB, linex cost $600, $200 for color match plus Ia. tax for a total of $846. Won't be replacing stickers due to the fact Keystone wouldn't do anything for me. Besides they wouldn't give them to me for FREE. LOL


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> trailer 2.jpgJust picked up my 310TB, linex cost $600, $200 for color match plus Ia. tax for a total of $846. I would show a picture but have ran out of download space. Won't be replacing stickers due to the fact Keystone wouldn't do anything for me. Besides they wouldn't give them to me for FREE. LOL


and unlike keystones line about a 1yr warranty on the front cap, Linex has given me a 2yr against fading


----------

